# Những mẫu ấm trà tử sa Trung Quốc cho người mời sài



## gomsubaokhanh (30/8/21)

Không chỉ đơn giản là bộ trà cụ thông thường, ấm trà tử sa Trung Quốc mang tính nghệ thuật nhất định. Ấm tử sa có vô số loại, vì thế nhiều người hay thắc mắc nên chọn bộ ấm chén tử sa Trung Quốc nào cho người mới nhập môn.

Hãy cùng tìm hiểu trong bài viết sau đây!

*Tại sao nhiều người chọn chơi bộ ấm chén tử sa Trung Quốc?*

*



*​
Ấm tử sa Trung Quốc đã quá nổi danh bởi chất lượng cũng như công năng khi pha trà. Với nhiều người, dùng ấm tử sa pha trà là một bộ môn nghệ thuật, mà những người chỉ lướt qua thôi sẽ thấy khó có thể hiểu được.

Ấm tử sa danh bất hư truyền có nguồn gốc từ vùng Nghi Hưng - Trung Quốc. Vùng đất này có một loại đất vô cùng đặc biệt mà không đâu có được. Đó chính là đất tử sa.

Loại đất này là đất sét tinh khiết, mềm tự nhiên, bao chứa các loại vi khoáng đặc biệt. Đất có đặc trưng là những lỗ khổng khí li ti, giúp cho ấm tử sa khi pha trà giữ được hương vị của trà rất lâu. Đồng thời, nó có tác dụng cách nhiệt và chịu được sự thay đổi bất ngờ của nhiệt độ để lưu giữ và bảo quản trà.

Sự kết hợp giữa nhiều loại khoáng sản quý từ thiên nhiên tạo nên những màu sắc đa dạng cho ấm trà tử sa Trung Quốc như tím, trắng, vàng, đen, xanh lá. Trên bề mặt ấm tử sa luôn có những hạt nhỏ như cát. Đây là lý do đất tử sa còn được gọi là zhisha (tiếng Trung Quốc, “sha” là cát).

Nghề làm ấm tử sa Trung Quốc đã phát triển khá lâu. Là cái nôi của loại ấm chén này, vậy nên nhiều người luôn muốn sở hữu những bộ ấm trà tử sa Trung Quốc chính hãng để chơi.

Đương nhiên, những dòng chén này có giá khá cao. Mốt ấm tử sa Trung Quốc chuẩn thường có giá chục triệu đồng trở lên. Vì thế với những tay chơi nhập môn ấm tử sa, việc tìm hiểu trước các loại ấm cho người mới là rất cần thiết.

>>> Xem thêm: Bộ ấm chén tử sa trung quốc cho người mới chơi


----------

